# the Wife wants an RV rig



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone know where we might pick up one of these?

http://a7.sphotos.ak...709866565_n.jpg

Also, looking for sidecar for The Wife.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Thats pretty funny!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, shouda posted it in camping!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that is awsome what is the price tag on that rig it is a must have


----------

